# Couple of AF wax samples to give away.



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

As per title, I've got two of the testers for their new waxes but to be fair I've got wax I still haven't used yet, so I'll not get much use from these.
Someone can get something from them if they are thinking of trying something different.










If anyone wants one they are free to a good home. Just pop your interest down below and I'll pick two at random tomorrow night.

I'll do one pot per person, that way two people can get something to have a play with. I'll stand the postage too, it might be later in the week when I am able to send them but they will go this week.

Draw will be at 9:30pm Monday night.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd be interested mate. Thanks.


----------



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd be very interested! See what all this AF fuss is about


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

me too never tried any AF stuff


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in, good man, happy to cover postage tho :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes please, always like trying new waxes and it would be interesting to add it to the test il be doing soon


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Count me in please, never tried the AF wax.


----------



## Paranoid (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd be interested too thanks.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Never used there wax before would love to try it


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes please buddy, top man


----------



## postie74 (Jul 17, 2010)

Count me in please never tried any AF products


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey that's a generous offer, count me in :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black Betty would love some AF lovin'.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying an af wax.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd be happy (and very grateful) to give one a try


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Stick me down for a chance


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Very Generous Of You...:thumb:*

Ill stick my name down for the pot luck draw...:lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If these are samples of the new waxes to be released in early spring these are VERY nice waxes to uze


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

Just bought a new car but haven't had a chance to detail it yet, would love to try some of this on it


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

very kind mate count me in


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

How very civil of you sir, never tried AF before, would love to give one a go.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho:argie: count me in pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

You can count me in.....:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh shiny wax, oooh yes please sir! 

Very kind gesture


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very interested please


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like the chance please. I wonder if they are as good as the other AF products I've used


----------



## Vapour (May 5, 2012)

Kinda new to all this detailing, so still trying lots of stuff to find out what suits.
Count me in for one of these :detailer:

'V'


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Very generous offer :thumb:
I've never used any AF before so would love the chance to try some.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

What a kind offer, good luck to everyone


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd love to try one!!

Gutted since I sold my pot of passion, need to sort a new something


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very kind of you mate. Id love to try the pinkish one as yet havent tried any of their waxes, happy to cover postage too. If your a sealant person i could send you some DJ iron gloss which i am still to try. I have the same bose dock aswell lol

Some very generous people on DW.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow very generous. Id love to try some , and could also post up a review of my findings afterwards so would to put my name down for the lucky dip please.lol

rick


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Pleased to give it try - no AF Wax in my collection so far


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice gesture, would love to try one out


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Count me in, will pay postage! Thanks


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Be a first for me with an auto finesse wax, would love to try it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very very interested mate


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you for thinking about others. Good luck all and I would like to go in for it


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Very good of you, I'd love to try one please. :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

id be interested too thank you , very kind offer


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Id like to put myself forward for a sample please. Af wax is something that im saving my pennies up for.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice of you, I'd really like one please


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very kind fellow member


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent, glad there's some good interest in them.
To be a bit less-vague; I'll finish this at, say 9:30 tomorrow night. Then update the thread. I'll drop the winners a PM too, as I know what it's like trying to keep track on things you reply to :lol:

edit:

oh, and thanks for the offer of postage but it's on me.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't mind paying postage


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Always happy to try new waxes....


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Mehan said:


> very kind of you mate. Id love to try the pinkish one as yet havent tried any of their waxes, happy to cover postage too. If your a sealant person i could send you some DJ iron gloss which i am still to try. I have the same bose dock aswell lol
> 
> Some very generous people on DW.


Thanks for the offer mate. I'd be interested if I had a genuine use, but I need to be strict on myself lol. Many thanks though.
Be interested to see how you get on with it, I hear it is supposed to be good for up to 12 months! :doublesho


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

Very good of you. I'd love to try one of them.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Chr1stof said:


> Thanks for the offer mate. I'd be interested if I had a genuine use, but I need to be strict on myself lol. Many thanks though.
> Be interested to see how you get on with it, I hear it is supposed to be good for up to 12 months! :doublesho


I know what you mean. So many different products and so little time at the weekend to try them out. :buffer:


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

AWESOME!! just what i need for my af collection TOP MAN!!
nick.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes please mate


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks good mate. Put my name in the hat! Cheers Steve


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Id love try either one pweese


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

never tried anything from AF range apart Tripple. Would love to give it a go and post up my review here. I can cover postage costs to slovenia if you would be prepared to send it to me.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love a free sample to try since im skint and cant afford to pay for my own wax


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Mehan said:


> I know what you mean. So many different products and so little time at the weekend to try them out. :buffer:


Tell me about it :detailer: that's how fast you need to be! lol


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Got to be in it to win it.

Put me in the hat.

I'll try it, if I win, on my new black Fiesta ST2, when it arrives and write a review for all to see on here


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely interested matey thanks for the kind offer. I too want to see what the AF bandwagon is all about.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd be very interested please 
Never tried AF before and would love to!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Al put ma name forward


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'd be interested. Very thoughtful of you. I would happily cover any postage costs


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

im really interested in trying the new illusion show car wax if one of them is illusion please put me in the draw cheers :thumb:


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

Having never put any wax ever on my car, I'd be very interested!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

I'm interested cheers


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another interested fan


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd be interested . Happy to cover postage.


----------



## Alan5072 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd be interested. not got a AF wax 😃


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Never had a AF product so id like this as a starter definatly interested


----------



## gary2012 (Jul 28, 2012)

love trying new waxes and have been considering AF for a while so would be interested for sure,Top chap.
cheers
Gary


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

amazing offer, count me please


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm interested ! Happily cover postage if required


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I would be interested, thank you


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm interested please


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm interested please. Would be good to try some AF Wax


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes please. Would be very interested to see how AF will compare to others.
Cheers Otto


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Count me in aswell if you don't mind 
Thanks


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd love to try one of these out, great of you to offer them out. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd love one of your samples


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes please buddy


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd quite happily give them a bash for you


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd be interested in one of the samples !please :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

yes please


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Who wouldn't be interested?!!

Yes please fella


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes please ,going to be trying a range of waxes on the skyline too see what works best ,so another two would be nice !!!!


----------



## neenaw (Apr 12, 2012)

Id love a go of one the more " high end " waxes to see what I have been missing. Stick me down please


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd like to try the new AF wax's. impressed with alot of their products!


----------



## Jon71 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd be interested haven't tried any af products as yet, very kind of you!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Never tried any of their products, and am currently 100% sealent as my LSP as choice, so trying a new wax may re-kindle that flame.

:thumb


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Be more than happy to give them a try. 

Very generous


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes please mate


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Id be interested..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very interested mate , i'd love to give em a go :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Always fun to try something new


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't mind trying them!


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm interested would love to try a new wax


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd be very happy to try these out. Whoever gets them, what a nice gesture!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Good Man,

Id be interested!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Very generous 
I'm always happy to try new products.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Jason123 said:


> Any news?


Hi Jason,

gonna finish it later tonight when I get home from work. I updated in one of the posts on page 4 or 5. But I'll update the first post.



Chr1stof said:


> To be a bit less-vague; I'll finish this at, say 9:30 tomorrow night.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I recently got a new car & am looking for a new wax to try on it ( Colour Red)....I'd be gratful if you could add me to your list, Thanks :buffer:


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

I would like to be added ... Never used a AF product and heard a lot of good reviews about them 

Many thanks Andy


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd love to try one. Really generous of you to do this, so thanks


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Love to try one , because i'm living in Belgium , i will pay the sending cost if needed.


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

I am definitely interested. Hats of to you for a very generous offer. Top man


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I would love to try an AF product. Very generous mate.


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Count me in please. Happy to cover the postage


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes please..


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Am I in time for this? Yes please.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Generous offer. Put me down as well please.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Me please matey


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

Me please too


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Never tried any AF, but have heard good things.

I am contemplating getting a pot, but a tester would be good as Ive never seen any tester pots 

Very nice of you to offer these up


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Very interested if it's not too late.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Also intrested if not too late


Brian


----------



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

i'll have a wee go aswell buddy cheers :thumb:


----------



## dickievxr (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me in thanks very kind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd love to have a play with illusion. Would look great on my clio 

Very kind of you to offer this too


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

iam in please


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I am in...


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, 30 mins to go. Hats in the ring, if they aren't already


----------



## neil73 (May 12, 2010)

I'm interested too


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, according to my iPhone that's time please gentlemen.

Winners coming very soon lol.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Who's got it


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

me me me pleaseeeee


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would finish my day off found out I'm going to be a dad !!


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

And the results have been independently verified by our panel of judges...

1)
shl-kelso post #15










2)

Boostjunky86 post #82










God that was a juggling act on the iPhone lol.
Thanks to all who entered, just a bit of fun. Always helps on a Monday of all days!

I will PM each winner to let them know. Whoever gets back to me with a colour preference first can have it.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

It makes this forum little competions like this.

Thank you OP, and congrats to the winners.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

redmen78 said:


> Would finish my day off found out I'm going to be a dad !!


Damn, if I could've been swayed...

Congratulations mate. That beats any wax sample.
Now get yourself a beer!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers mate suppose I was being greedy !! Beer it is !!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done to the winners!

Was only one out as I was post 16


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankyou so much!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

What exactly are the samples buddy? Any difference between the two?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I think ones illusion and the other is the hybrid wax.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> What exactly are the samples buddy? Any difference between the two?


From what I read they are panel pots of the new waxes coming out March-ish time. A quick look in the AF section might shed some light but I don't know which is which. 
They smell good though


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll
Take whichever is illusion please lol


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I'll try and find out which colour it is.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pinkish coloured one from what I can gather please


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Pinkish coloured one from what I can gather please


Done!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankyou buddy. Very kind of you!!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've no preference, just happy to win 

Thanks again Chris, I think it's brilliant that you've taken the time and effort to do this :thumb:


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Both very welcome. Now I'm off to bed


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

PM me details of your PayPal. I think a small thankyou and postage is only fair ;-)


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Well done guys.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> PM me details of your PayPal. I think a small thankyou and postage is only fair ;-)


Not at all mate. But thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

redmen78 said:


> Congrats to the winners


This


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

too late ;(


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats you lucky people...:wave:


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Should be arriving today with any luck.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Excited


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Missed out but top marks to the op!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

NMH said:


> Missed out but top marks to the op!


Yep top notch and very selfless! Really appreciated.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Chr1stof said:


> Should be arriving today with any luck.


And it did 

I'll be giving it a try as soon as the weather improves.

Many thanks again for doing this Chris, I thinks it's great that you took the time and effort to do this :thumb:


----------

